# 22 is having a barbecue



## north slope

22 is going to have a barbecue, because he has about 2 tons of extra meat at his house. I will bring some homemade elk brauts. What will you bring? Oh ya 22, what date works for you?


----------



## Nor-tah

Im there. I'll bring an apetite! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

I'll bring a PRO! :shock:


----------



## north slope

proutdoors said:


> I'll bring a PRO! :shock:


That is a big ugly job!


----------



## proutdoors

north slope said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring a PRO! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a *big* ugly job!
Click to expand...

Since it's *big*, I knew you were NOT the man for the job! :shock: The ugly, I have that whopped. *\-\*


----------



## Bowdacious

I'll bring desert!


----------



## north slope

Someone needs to bring drinks and we need sides. Anybody??


----------



## Bowdacious

How about some entertainment?


----------



## proutdoors

UZ-A-BOW said:


> How about some entertainment?


north slope will be there, it's always fun to make fun of little people. :twisted:


----------



## .45

proutdoors said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about some entertainment?
> 
> 
> 
> north slope will be there, it's always fun to make fun of little people. :twisted:
Click to expand...

 :shock: :shock: :evil: _(O)_ :rotfl:


----------



## wileywapati

I'll bring the drinks and after a while the entertainment should take care of itself.


----------



## north slope

proutdoors said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about some entertainment?
> 
> 
> 
> north slope will be there, it's always fun to make fun of little people. :twisted:
Click to expand...

Hey whatever works...


----------



## martymcfly73

If I'm invited I have a portable stripper pole, and a little black book...... :wink:


----------



## north slope

martymcfly73 said:


> If I'm invited I have a portable stripper pole, and a little black book...... :wink:


That MIGHT be a little out of 22's range of a party.


----------



## .45

north slope said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm invited I have a portable stripper pole, and a little black book...... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That MIGHT be a little out of 22's range of a party.
Click to expand...

Sunday after _Primary_ would be good....I'll be there !! 

Somebody better tell 22 ! :shock:


----------



## martymcfly73

north slope said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm invited I have a portable stripper pole, and a little black book...... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That MIGHT be a little out of 22's range of a party.
Click to expand...

Then I'll leave the black book at home. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll bring the black velvet. I'll take a quarter of that speed goat off your hands 22.


----------



## jahan

fixed blade said:


> I'll bring the black velvet. I'll take a quarter of that speed goat off your hands 22.


He will bring a half a bottle, since he will have drank the other half on the way over. I like the portable stripper pole. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

jahan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring the black velvet. I'll take a quarter of that speed goat off your hands 22.
> 
> 
> 
> He will bring a half a bottle, since he will have drank the other half on the way over. I like the portable stripper pole. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :shock: jahan, what are you doing up after 9 pm?


----------



## elk22hunter

This sounds like a blast..............when is it? ha ha 

Man, I take a day off of the forum to hunt beasts and the next thing I know is there is two pages of BBQ happening and I am hosting it. 

I am really ok with it. We would have to plan an evening for BBQ, shooting bows and basketball for Idiot and his athletic friends. The only problem is it is getting cold now.

Idiot and North Slope, plan it and tell us when it is. Bring the kids, the spouses and Zimmy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fantastic. Is tonight enough notice? :lol: Should I go through stockton, or slc?


----------



## .45

elk22hunter said:


> This sounds like a blast..............when is it? ha ha
> 
> Man, I take a day off of the forum to hunt beasts and the next thing I know is there is two pages of BBQ happening and I am hosting it.
> 
> I am really ok with it. We would have to plan an evening for BBQ, shooting bows and basketball for Idiot and his athletic friends. The only problem is it is getting cold now.
> 
> *Idiot and North Slope, plan it and tell us when it is. Bring the kids, the spouses and Zimmy*.


_Just......_Idiot, North Slope, the kids and Zimmy ??


----------



## elk22hunter

.45 said:


> [
> _Just......_Idiot, North Slope, the kids and Zimmy ??


Of course not! I just needed to tell those two to plan it. I was simply including all of the other catagories that "you" are welcome to bring. I'm not a fan of the verbage, "significant other" so I included every one in my own special verbage.


----------



## grunt_smacker

I hope your not making kilts the official dress of this party! :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow

Everybody bring a propane heater. Just show up on Friday night. Halloween? We could all not dress up.


----------



## north slope

elk22hunter said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> _Just......_Idiot, North Slope, the kids and Zimmy ??
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not! I just needed to tell those two to plan it. I was simply including all of the other catagories that "you" are welcome to bring. I'm not a fan of the verbage, "significant other" so I included every one in my own special verbage.
Click to expand...

So are we doing this at your ranch/house/compound or somewhere public like a park?


----------



## idiot with a bow

The compound for sure. We can pet the buffalo...


----------



## north slope

14th or 15th of Nov???


----------



## grunt_smacker

north slope said:


> 14th or 15th of Nov???


It would need to be at least on the 22nd of Nov.

11-22-08 sounds much better!


----------



## north slope

How about the 15th of Nov. starting at 2:22.


----------



## suave300

north slope said:


> How about the 15th of Nov. starting at 2:22.


PRO and I wont be able to be there that day. Which I guess could be good or bad!


----------



## elk22hunter

We need Pro and Suave there. Is that when the Tooele mascott is at risk?

Saturday at noon would be the best with the colder temperatures coming. It might not work for many unless it's on an evening of a week night. The 15th of November is good with me and is actually the first Saturday that does work. I go to Detroit 3 days after that and return 1 day before Thanxgiving. Then it's December and extremely cold. -Ov-


----------



## suave300

We could come, it just would be in the evening. We would be a little late.


----------



## north slope

How about noon on the 15th??


----------



## alpinebowman

MMM BBQ. I have some salami I could bring and a few frothy beverages. If we want to shoot some archery I have a couple of 3D targets I could bring.


----------



## Bowdacious

I honestly thought this was a joke......is for real?


----------



## idiot with a bow

It's as real as it gets. Scott, did Elder Mac ever tract into Nuge's ranch in Detroit Rock City?

I've got some 2 year old elk I can bring. It's been aged to perfection.


----------



## proutdoors

If it's on the 15th at noon, I'm out. Make it evening and I'll bring suave300 with me. He's always good for a laugh or two!


----------



## suave300

proutdoors said:


> Make it evening and I'll bring suave300 with me. He's always good for a laugh or two!


 *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## north slope

Evening is cool with me, like 5? I want everyone to bring wild game for meat. If you don't have wild game then bring a side or soda. If we end up having this at 22's I am sure that high octane beverages will not be permitted, so get nice and drunk before you come over. :roll: Were still working on this....


----------



## proutdoors

Have it at 5 and I'll bring Mt Dew and sauve300 too.


----------



## utfireman

Is there room for a fat guy from Gville PRO?


----------



## proutdoors

I have class from 9 am to 4 pm in SLC. We can hook up somewhere in SLC and carpool to Lehi if you like.


----------



## utfireman

well hopefully we will have lots to talk about then


----------



## proutdoors

utfireman said:


> well hopefully we will have lots to talk about then


**** straight!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I need a bow string. Do you know anyone who could sell me one?


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> I need a bow string. Do you know anyone who could sell me one?


**** straight! Get with utfireman.


----------



## elk22hunter

5:00 is cool with me. The only bad thing is it will be colder and DARK by then. I do have lights on the BBall court for Idiot and his dunk ball game. I do have lights in the barn where we would be shooting as well. I guess it doesn't matter what time.

What a pot luck shindig!


----------



## proutdoors

You have a 6' hoop for Idiot, how cute. I bet he still needs a launch to get to the rim. :mrgreen:


----------



## suave300

Pot luck sounds good. Let us know what to bring!


----------



## EPEK

Do I have to come?


----------



## alpinebowman

EPEK said:


> Do I have to come?


If you do come you have to bring your own wrestling mat :lol:


----------



## .45

I'm not going !!


----------



## deercatcherguy

At 5:00 on the 22nd there will be 7:31 left in the 2nd quarter of the BYU vs. Utah game. Let's think of another time.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> I'm not going !!


BBQ at your house for members who are not in the club????
What should I wear?


----------



## proutdoors

deercatcherguy said:


> At 5:00 on the 22nd there will be 7:31 left in the 2nd quarter of the BYU vs. Utah game. Let's think of another time.


It's on the *15th*, pay attention.


----------



## deercatcherguy

> It's on the 15th, pay attention.


Who are you?!?!?!


----------



## proutdoors

deercatcherguy said:


> Who are you?!?!?!


I am me.


----------



## north slope

deercatcherguy said:


> At 5:00 on the 22nd there will be 7:31 left in the 2nd quarter of the BYU vs. Utah game. Let's think of another time.


I said get drunk on the way over, not start drinking now.


----------



## north slope

.45 said:


> I'm not going !!


??????WHY?????


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I'll only come if _*I*_ get to cook the meat. 8)

If someone besides me cooks it will just get screwed up... _(O)_


----------



## north slope

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'll only come if _*I*_ get to cook the meat. 8)
> 
> If someone besides me cooks it will just get screwed up... _(O)_


Done! your running the grill. I think you will be bringing some North Dakota pheasants. 8)


----------



## deercatcherguy

> I'll only come if I get to cook the meat.
> 
> If someone besides me cooks it will just get screwed up...


In this case, I will be there! I miss you ever so much.


----------



## idiot with a bow

This will be ever so much fun. Best joke to ever turn into a real thing. Epek, you don't have to come. But remember, it would be ever so much fun. 

Pro, I told you, I can dunk 8'..............................with a tennis ball. I'm going to cross you over so many times...


----------



## jahan

So is everyone invited? Is this for real? This is almost as good as Christmas, but without all the presents and no Santa Claus. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## jahan

Pro you better watch out, idiot has been hanging out with Shane Battier.  8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Sure, you'll go to 22's house and play dunk ball with a Wilson 1, but you stiff me and miss my 45 yarder. I'm hurt. I wish I had brought a pillow to work so I could cry in it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

idiot with a bow said:


> This will be ever so much fun. Best joke to ever turn into a real thing. Epek, you don't have to come. But remember, it would be ever so much fun.
> 
> Pro, I told you, I can dunk 8'..............................with a tennis ball. I'm going to cross you over so many times...


Are you off again? You should come down this a way later.


----------



## north slope

This started as a joke, but now it has turned into the real deal. Who else it coming and what are you bringing?


----------



## jahan

I would like to come and meet some new people. I would need to bring my boy if that is alright, I will more than likely be on babysitting duty on a Saturday night. What else is needed, like a dessert or something. I could bring a dessert. If this really happens someone will have to PM me directions.  Fixed you going?


----------



## BRL1

I would try to show up depending on where it is.


----------



## alpinebowman

I should be in. I will bring some salami and cheese with some crackers. And my bow of course.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I have a whole mess of different critter meat that I'd be happy to pitch in.


I'll bring antelope just for you 22.


----------



## proutdoors

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I have a whole mess of different critter meat that I'd be happy to pitch in.
> 
> I'll bring antelope just for you 22.


Be sure and bring some Axis as well! That's some good **** right there.


----------



## elk22hunter

I have some Buff, Elk, and Deer. It would be cool if others bring some different critters such as Lion, Bear, Axis, Fallow, Red Stagg, Kudu, etc....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I have some bear, caribou, moose, axis, boar and a whole slough of strange fishes. We'll call them "mystery meat".


----------



## idiot with a bow

It is officially on, obviously. 22 has given the ok. Nov 15th @5:00 in the afternoon. PM me or North Slope for directions. This will also work as a RSVP. Feel free to bring the kiddies and spouses. There is actually a lot for everybody to do. Kids will love this place. In your PM let me know what you can bring (meat, side, drink etc.) 

This should be cool. Hopefully a couple of fights break out. Everyone should come. I would like to meet anybody with the initials F.B. Thank you.

Idiot.


----------



## idiot with a bow

> a whole slough of strange fishes. We'll call them "mystery meat".


Will it come in the form of sushi?


----------



## NHS

The 15th? I'll be there. Can I pet your buffalo Scott?


----------



## elk22hunter

NHS said:


> The 15th? I'll be there. Can I pet your buffalo Scott?


If you can catch 'em.


----------



## NHS

Let me know if you need any help setting up. I could come over early and help you shovel out your barn. :mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73

elk22hunter said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 15th? I'll be there. Can I pet your buffalo Scott?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can catch 'em.
Click to expand...

That's what she said. -BaHa!- -/O_-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

elk22hunter said:


> I have some Buff, Elk, and Deer. It would be cool if others bring some different critters such as Lion, Bear, Axis, Fallow, Red Stagg, Kudu, etc....


Since all I ever kill is birds I'll bring a veritable smörgåsbord of wild fowl. Wild Turkey Poppers, Pheasant, Quail, Hungarian Partridge, Chukar, And my world famous, top secret, patented, Bacon Wrapped Drunk Duck Fritters.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

idiot with a bow said:


> It is officially on, obviously. 22 has given the ok. Nov 15th @5:00 in the afternoon. PM me or North Slope for directions. This will also work as a RSVP. Feel free to bring the kiddies and spouses. There is actually a lot for everybody to do. Kids will love this place. In your PM let me know what you can bring (meat, side, drink etc.)
> 
> This should be cool. Hopefully a couple of fights break out. Everyone should come.* I would like to meet anybody with the initials F.B.* Thank you.
> 
> Idiot.


Me too, I'd also like to meet fatbass. I hope he wears his Beavis & Butthead shirt.


----------



## idiot with a bow

> Since all I ever kill is birds I'll bring a veritable smörgåsbord of wild fowl. Wild Turkey Poppers, Pheasant, Quail, Hungarian Partridge, Chukar, And my world famous, top secret, patented, Bacon Wrapped Drunk Duck Fritters.


Tex is officially the guest of honor. I'll send a limo to come and get you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

idiot with a bow said:


> Since all I ever kill is birds I'll bring a veritable smörgåsbord of wild fowl. Wild Turkey Poppers, Pheasant, Quail, Hungarian Partridge, Chukar, And my world famous, top secret, patented, Bacon Wrapped Drunk Duck Fritters.
> 
> 
> 
> Tex is officially the guest of honor. I'll send a limo to come and get you.
Click to expand...

Good, make sure I get some bitches, a killer sound system, and a full bar with that limo too! *-band-*


----------



## alpinebowman

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":2xx6el44]
> 
> 
> 
> Since all I ever kill is birds I'll bring a veritable smörgåsbord of wild fowl. Wild Turkey Poppers, Pheasant, Quail, Hungarian Partridge, Chukar, And my world famous, top secret, patented, Bacon Wrapped Drunk Duck Fritters.
> 
> 
> 
> Tex is officially the guest of honor. I'll send a limo to come and get you.
Click to expand...

Good, make sure I get some bitches, a killer sound system, and a full bar with that limo too! *-band-*[/quote:2xx6el44]

If this happens I am going to map you change your name to PIMP-O-BOB -~|- -~|-


----------



## north slope

Or Single O bob! :shock:


----------



## proutdoors

north slope said:


> Or Single O bob! :shock:


 -oOo-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

fatbass said:


> Pick me up on your way to the shindig and I'll bring a fifth of the good stuff. 8)


Black Velvet? Is Ogden on the way to Lehi, from Stansbury???


----------



## BRL1

fatbass said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick me up on your way to the shindig and I'll bring a fifth of the good stuff. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Black Velvet? Is Ogden on the way to Lehi, from Stansbury???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of this:[attachment=0:ft3npnad]I got the antifreeze.jpg[/attachment:ft3npnad]
> 
> South Ogden is on your way if you stop here first, DAHB! :wink:
Click to expand...

That looks really good Fatbass, I have a bottle chillin' in the fridge.

Sunset is on the way from South Ogden.


----------



## elk22hunter

Sorry boys but this is "The good stuff" on this shindig. If you were going to bring 10 cans but decided to bring only two, then that might be considered a 5th.


----------



## deercatcherguy

Good call 22. I don't think your kids need to see me streaking down the street. Your house, your rules! I will brink a 2 liter of a discounted soda.


----------



## .45

elk22hunter said:


> Sorry boys but this is "The good stuff" on this shindig. If you were going to bring 10 cans but decided to bring only two, then that might be considered a 5th.


*ROOT BEER FLOATS ???????*

I thought at least you go all out for the _hard stuff _!! Jeez 22...I just don't know about you !! _(O)_

Picture of _hard stuff..._
[attachment=0:ksvx1imj]Milk and cookies.jpg[/attachment:ksvx1imj]


----------



## EPEK

22 is lactose intollerant....... so is Tex!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors

I'm bringing milk and cheese!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Good idea 22. I don't think Pro wants to be a round a bunch of drunk forum members. Could get hairy. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

Who is Harry?


----------



## jahan

I can bring the Kool-aid. Ohhhh yeaaahhhh! :lol:


----------



## alpinebowman

jahan said:


> I can bring the Kool-aid. Ohhhh yeaaahhhh! :lol:


Wild turkey mixes with koolaid you know (Say in the voice of bill engval)


----------



## idiot with a bow

> I get it. No angel chaps, no admittance. Maybe next time. :roll:


Not at all the case. You should come. We had a ton of fun at a stupid meeting about state wide archery, imagine how much fun a bbq would be.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Are angel chaps related to magic jammies? And are they the ass less chaps? Ass less are my favorite types of chaps, and for my money the only chaps. :wink:


----------



## .45

fatbass said:


> What's he afraid of?
> I get it. No angel chaps, no admittance. Maybe next time. :roll:


Sometimes fatbass.....your comments really sadden me...


----------



## proutdoors

idiot with a bow said:


> I get it. No angel chaps, no admittance. Maybe next time. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all the case. You should come. We had a ton of fun at a *stupid meeting* about state wide archery, imagine how much fun a bbq would be.
Click to expand...

Stupid meeting, WTH? It was 'brilliant'!

FatBass, if you want a drunk fest set one up at YOUR house. This is at 22's house and we should respect that! Can't you have fun w/o getting plowed? :? :roll:


----------



## north slope

The food that is going to go down is going to be intoxicating enough. 8)


----------



## jahan

I believe Fatbass and Fixed were joking about the alcohol, they were just joking around. I don't think they have a problem with not drinking or bringing drinks. Hey I am just reading between the lines here, so I could be wrong. I have met fixed and he is a good guy and I would assume the same for Fatbass, just because some one drinks occasionally doesn't make them a bad person. :?


----------



## jahan

.45 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's he afraid of?
> I get it. No angel chaps, no admittance. Maybe next time. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes fatbass.....your comments really sadden me...
Click to expand...

I know he is not the only one that got that same feeling and I will just leave it at that. So who's bringing the brats! :wink: :lol: Any chance I can ride a buffalo. 8)


----------



## proutdoors

Why do people have to make things a 'Mormon' thing? :? Good hell, come enjoy the GOOD folks, of ALL faiths, and stop being so petty people. This is being hosted by Scott at his HOME, respect that or stay home! :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

jahan said:


> I believe Fatbass and Fixed were joking about the alcohol, they were just joking around. I don't think they have a problem with not drinking or bringing drinks. Hey I am just reading between the lines here, so I could be wrong. I have met fixed and he is a good guy and I would assume the same for Fatbass, just because some one drinks occasionally doesn't make them a bad person. :?


You read the lines correct my friend.  I would like to watch you ride a buffalo


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> Why do people have to make things a 'Mormon' thing? :? Good hell, come enjoy the GOOD folks, of ALL faiths, and stop being so petty people. This is being hosted by Scott at his HOME, respect that or stay home! :evil:


That is exactly my point they were/are going to respect that. I have been wanting to have a get together like this for a long time now. I can wait to kick your ass in PIG, hahaah. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

proutdoors said:


> Why do people have to make things a 'Mormon' thing? :? Good hell, come enjoy the GOOD folks, of ALL faiths, and stop being so petty people. This is being hosted by Scott at his HOME, respect that or stay home! :evil:


Or I could just do, like I do, when I come to your house. Break into your secret stache under the sink. :wink: _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people have to make things a 'Mormon' thing? :? Good hell, come enjoy the GOOD folks, of ALL faiths, and stop being so petty people. This is being hosted by Scott at his HOME, respect that or stay home! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could just do, like I do, when I come to your house. Break into your secret stache under the sink. :wink: _(O)_
Click to expand...

That's fine, but it's "stash" DAHB! Now you know why I don't care either way what the rules are, just as long as they are followed. The 'stash' is above the stove dough head.


----------



## .45

elk 22 may have to create some rules.... _O\ 

Heck with that, I'm still waiting for a RSVP..... -_O-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people have to make things a 'Mormon' thing? :? Good hell, come enjoy the GOOD folks, of ALL faiths, and stop being so petty people. This is being hosted by Scott at his HOME, respect that or stay home! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could just do, like I do, when I come to your house. Break into your secret stache under the sink. :wink: _(O)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine, but it's "stash" DAHB! Now you know why I don't care either way what the rules are, just as long as they are followed. *The 'stash' is above the stove dough head.*
Click to expand...

Oh crap! :shock: What's the stuff I've been drinking under the sink? I thought it was some fancy french liquor. It's called Drain o.


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine, but it's "stash" DAHB! Now you know why I don't care either way what the rules are, just as long as they are followed. *The 'stash' is above the stove dough head.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap! :shock: What's the stuff I've been drinking under the sink? I thought it was some fancy french liquor. It's called Drain o.
Click to expand...

That is left for unwanted house guests!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Well, suc ya mum then!!!


----------



## 10000ft.

You guys will have to play some game where you don't disclose your forum names and people who don't already know have to guess who is who for prizes. I know, it sounds a little gay but it could be funny to find out who is really who at the end of the night.


----------



## .45

10000ft. said:


> You guys will have to play some game where you don't disclose your forum names and people who don't already know have to guess who is who for prizes. I know, it sounds a *little gay* but it could be funny to find out who is really who at the end of the night.


Thats gay !!


----------



## north slope

I will be gone for a week, I -have- to go to North Dakota and hunt pheasant. So...P.M. Idiot with a bow if you are coming to the BBQ. I will miss you guys.  ........... :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

proutdoors said:


> *Why do people have to make things a 'Mormon' thing?* :? Good hell, come enjoy the GOOD folks, of ALL faiths, and stop being so petty people. This is being hosted by Scott at his HOME, respect that or stay home! :evil:


Is elk22 a religious fellar? I've never seen him at church?! :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

.45 said:


> [quote="10000ft.":2spyymn6]You guys will have to play some game where you don't disclose your forum names and people who don't already know have to guess who is who for prizes. I know, it sounds a *little gay* but it could be funny to find out who is really who at the end of the night.


Thats gay !! [/quote:2spyymn6]

That's the .45 I remember. :lol:


----------



## .45

north slope said:


> I will be gone for a week, I -have- to go to North Dakota and hunt pheasant. So...P.M. Idiot with a bow if you are coming to the BBQ. I will miss you guys.  ........... :mrgreen:


?????WHY????? :lol:


----------



## north slope

.45 said:


> [quote="north slope":2tlr5g7p]I will be gone for a week, I -have- to go to North Dakota and hunt pheasant. So...P.M. Idiot with a bow if you are coming to the BBQ. I will miss you guys.  ........... :mrgreen:


?????WHY????? :lol:[/quote:2tlr5g7p]o.k. I lied I have to go to North Dakota. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Yes, he's being dragged by his short hairs kicking and screaming... :?


----------



## idiot with a bow

Sorry about the confusion guys.....this _is_ a mormon party. You will need to be in good standings with the church in order to get in. Also, we will randomly call on people to give either a spiritual thought or to share their testimony, so be ready. Should be fun. Still can't wait to meet Fat Bass and Fixed Blade.

Thank you,

Idiot

ps. Pro, it was a stupid meeting only because it was in fact a meeting, and all meetings (no matter how brilliant, and this one was indeed brilliant) are stupid.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

idiot with a bow said:


> Sorry about the confusion guys.....this _is_ a mormon party. You will need to be in good standings with the church in order to get in. Also, we will randomly call on people to give either a spiritual thought or to share their testimony, so be ready. Should be fun. Still can't wait to meet Fat Bass and Fixed Blade.
> 
> Thank you,
> Idiot


Does it count if i'm friends with my (not sure what it's called, area, grid, ward,) Bishop??? We go golfing together, almost once a week. And I go motorcycle riding with the High priest counsler or what ever he's called? I can't remember what his exact title is, Jahan explained it to me as being one or two step down from Jesus. 

I look forward to meeting you as well idiot. I think you'll be more excited to meet me after I post my Halloween costume. I was Lt. Jim Dangle from Reno 911. And yes it was awesome. :lol:

On a serious note, for the record, I don't hate the L.D.S. religion. I just don't agree with a lot of there beliefs. And that goes for most religions, well pretty much all. I'm not just singling out Mormons.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Fixed, to answer your questions, it is referred to as a Grid, and the "bishop" as you called him is president of said grid. And how Jahan should have explained it is that the "high priest counselor", is the assistant to the assistant to Jesus. Glad I could clear that up, and I would appreciate it if you would cease in your blatant smear campaign against the Mormon Church. 

Also, I always wanted to dress up as Dangle. Maybe next year I could go as "off-day" Dangle. You know, with the bandanna with the knot in front, leather jacket, and cut off jeans with the pockets hanging out.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Also, I guess that counts. So everybody that comes has to be at least good friends with a good mormon in a leadership position.


----------



## jahan

idiot with a bow said:


> Fixed, to answer your questions, it is referred to as a Grid, and the "bishop" as you called him is president of said grid. And how Jahan should have explained it is that the "high priest counselor", is the assistant to the assistant to Jesus. *Glad I could clear that up, and I would appreciate it if you would cease in your blatant smear campaign against the Mormon Church. * Come on, he was joking! :lol:
> 
> Also, I always wanted to dress up as Dangle. Maybe next year I could go as "off-day" Dangle. You know, with the bandanna with the knot in front, leather jacket, and cut off jeans with the pockets hanging out.


So how many people is it looking like is going to be there? Are we up to a 100 yet? :lol: BTW, I really want to ride a Buffalo. :lol: Idiot I will PM you sometime soon to RSVP. Wait does that count as a RSVP, now I am confused. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

22, Do you have a secluded spot in your yard where I can pet a sheep?


----------



## Nor-tah

idiot with a bow said:


> a whole slough of strange fishes. We'll call them "mystery meat".
> 
> 
> 
> Will it come in the form of sushi?
Click to expand...

+1 Thats a deal breaker for me! :mrgreen: :wink: 
I am excited to meet all you dudes! Now I just have to convince the wife!

This should be interesting. How many kinds of meat will be there? 
Venison
Elk
Buffalo
Wild Boar
Many fishes
Phesant
Quail
CHuckar
Duck
Salami
Am I leaving any out?

haha We are all going to leave with this. :shock: :shock: 
http://ezinearticles.com/?Protein-Poiso ... &id=181088


----------



## jahan

Nor-tah said:


> I am excited to meet all you dudes! Now I just have to convince the wife!
> 
> This should be interesting. How many kinds of meat will be there?
> Venison
> Elk
> Buffalo
> Wild Boar
> Many fishes
> Phesant
> Quail
> CHuckar
> Duck
> Salami
> Am I leaving any out?
> 
> *haha We are all going to leave with this. :shock: :shock:
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Protein-Poiso ... &id=181088*


Better than this! 8) :lol: 
http://www.cdc.gov/std/Gonorrhea/default.htm


----------



## Nor-tah

All you *9 guests* viewing this right now should join the forum and come!!


----------



## elk22hunter

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 22, Do you have a secluded spot in your yard where I can pet a sheep?


I have no sheep! I have goats. We will see what we can do for you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

jahan said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed, to answer your questions, it is referred to as a Grid, and the "bishop" as you called him is president of said grid. And how Jahan should have explained it is that the "high priest counselor", is the assistant to the assistant to Jesus. *Glad I could clear that up, and I would appreciate it if you would cease in your blatant smear campaign against the Mormon Church. * Come on, he was joking! :lol:
> 
> Also, I always wanted to dress up as Dangle. Maybe next year I could go as "off-day" Dangle. You know, with the bandanna with the knot in front, leather jacket, and cut off jeans with the pockets hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> So how many people is it looking like is going to be there? Are we up to a 100 yet? :lol: BTW, I really want to ride a Buffalo. :lol: Idiot I will PM you sometime soon to RSVP. Wait does that count as a RSVP, now I am confused. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Jahan, I think Iwab was also joking. Lets hope so anyway. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

elk22hunter said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22, Do you have a secluded spot in your yard where I can pet a sheep?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no sheep! I have goats. We will see what we can do for you.
Click to expand...

Thanks, you're 1 in a million.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Be careful tree, goats have antlers. And those things are fu%$ing pointy man. :|


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> Be careful tree, goats have antlers. And those things are fu%$ing pointy man. :|


Speaking from experience? :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Ah huh! :|


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> Be careful tree, goats have antlers. And those things are fu%$ing pointy man. :|


They're called "horns", DAHB.


----------



## Huge29

Someone mentioned this, but I did not know if I could make it, but now that I read the last 4 pages I am intrigued, do I have to read the previous 11 pages? What do I bring and when/to whom do we RSVP?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

RSVP idiot, he will be keeping a head count while northslope is away at fat camp.

So far, the meals will consist of black velvet and various meats. I'm willing to wager idiot wants you to bring several boxes of Lemon Heads.


----------



## .45

Huge29....I would suggest bring a few women....as of now, the shindig has the makings of a priesthood meeting. -)O(-


----------



## Chaser

.45 said:


> Huge29....I would suggest bring a few women....as of now, the shindig has the makings of a priesthood meeting. -)O(-


Hey .45- How many priesthood meetings have you been to where Black Velvet was the drink half of the refreshments?


----------



## .45

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29....I would suggest bring a few women....as of now, the shindig has the makings of a priesthood meeting.  -)O(-
> 
> 
> 
> Hey .45- How many priesthood meetings have you been to where Black Velvet was the drink half of the refreshments?
Click to expand...

Every Sunday morning brother.... :wink:

Wear Black Velvet......or nothing at all !!


----------



## Huge29

.45 said:


> Huge29....I would suggest bring a few women....as of now, the shindig has the makings of a priesthood meeting. -)O(-


If I bring my 7 homely wives would that make it any less churchy for anyone?


----------



## NHS

.45 said:


> Huge29....I would suggest bring a few women....as of now, the shindig has the makings of a priesthood meeting. -)O(-


Only bring 1 per though. Otherwise it may be confused with a Warren Jeffs get together.


----------



## NHS

I don't know who is planning on bringing their kids, but E22 has at least a dozen of his own that will be running around the place.


----------



## idiot with a bow

I'm almost certain there will be kids there, but the ones I know are coming all drink.


----------



## huntnbum

Sweet -O>>- 
Is it OK if I think about coming?


----------



## martymcfly73

I guess I'll leave my stripper pole at home.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I love strippers.


----------



## martymcfly73

Oh well at least there will be goats. 8) Might even have to "pet" the buffalo. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

martymcfly73 said:


> I guess I'll leave my stripper pole at home.


Forgive me, but I don't want to see Marty naked.


----------



## martymcfly73

Treehugnhuntr said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll leave my stripper pole at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me, but I don't want to see Marty naked.
Click to expand...

     That was mean.


----------



## elk22hunter

We are only a week away from the biggest event that the Wildlife network has ever sponsored and you let this almost get to the 2nd page! :evil: 

We will have fun, laughter, archery shooting, full court dunk ball, and the kids can feed the goats as well. All this CAN be done without alcohol believe it or not! I know that there has been a lot of talk of whether alcohol is permitted. I would much rather it not since first of all this is not only for the die hard posters but for their spouses and kids as well. By the way, I have gone for several years now without a drink and I still have managed to get some fun moments in there somehow...............And I don't like to be around it because it makes me want to go back to it so much...............NOT! ha ha  

Anyway, It is something that North Slope and Idiot are putting together but I agreed to host the meeting spot. We will have plenty of critter on hand so bring some if you like but be sure to bring a side dish or some two liter soda's. Check in with Idiot or NS for directions and a count..................keep your arms and legs in at all times and HAVE FUN!

Saturday the 15th at 5:00 pm In Lehi


----------



## NoShot

Wifey and I are in.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Well I hope you guys have a great time. Unfortunatly I won't be able to make it. If all goes as planned the family and I will be camping out, and chasing some Roosters and Ducks, and coyotes and stuff.

If jahan comes and acts like he accidentally drops a pen or something, do not offer to pick it up for him. Trust me on this. You'll thank me later.


----------



## jahan

fixed blade said:


> Well I hope you guys have a great time. Unfortunatly I won't be able to make it. If all goes as planned the family and I will be camping out, and chasing some Roosters and Ducks, and coyotes and stuff.
> 
> If jahan comes and acts like he accidentally drops a pen or something, do not offer to pick it up for him. Trust me on this. You'll thank me later.


I was trying to figure out why you kept dropping that pen in front of me? Don't worry, everybody and every animal is safe now that fixed is going to finds some birds. :wink: :lol: Well I will also have my little boy, so I have to set a good example for him.


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> Enjoy.


If you were to go down there FB, you could hit my place on the way back and we'd have the bit of alcohol you were wanting.


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> I'm allergic to Utah County not having alcohol anyway. :lol:


Right there with you pal.... :lol:


----------



## north slope

Treehugnhuntr said:


> RSVP idiot, he will be keeping a head count while northslope is away at fat camp.
> 
> So far, the meals will consist of black velvet and various meats. I'm willing to wager idiot wants you to bring several boxes of Lemon Heads.


I Loved Tex o bob's fat camp. He never would feed me lunch so I started to sneak food. I think that I might have lost a pound but I really gained weight. I made many new friends and then I killed them all so that I could eat them.








If you want to go to the BBQ, P.M. me cause I will be home now, eating pheasants and twinkies.


----------



## Huge29

Unfortunately I am officially out   I looked forward to meeting many of you guys/gals; I hope you have a great time!


----------



## idiot with a bow

So far I have only had one PM about this. Nor-tah I will send you directions soon. Don't miss out on this. Some of the best people ever will be there........ to fight each other.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

idiot with a bow said:


> So far I have only had one PM about this. Nor-tah I will send you directions soon. Don't miss out on this. Some of the best people ever will be there........ to fight each other.


Has Nor-tah1.2 p.m.d you yet. If he's coming I wouldn't miss this for the world. I would pay money to see that fight.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

If you guys are serious sounds like it could be fun. I don't have any venison as I never found a shooter this year but I could bring a side.


----------



## elk22hunter

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> If you guys are serious sounds like it could be fun. I don't have any venison as I never found a shooter this year but I could bring a side.


Your in!!! Pm Idiot for directions.


----------



## Nor-tah

fixed blade said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":gmu65p08]So far I have only had one PM about this. Nor-tah I will send you directions soon. Don't miss out on this. Some of the best people ever will be there........ to fight each other.


Has Nor-tah1.2 p.m.d you yet. If he's coming I wouldn't miss this for the world. I would pay money to see that fight.[/quote:gmu65p08]
I've heard he is a scrappy little dude but I think I could take him!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

There will be NO fighting!

Only name calling, teasing, ridicule, gender bashing, sexual orientation bashing, and verbal abuse will be permitted. :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors

TEX-O-BOB said:


> There will be NO fighting!
> 
> Only name calling, teasing, ridicule, gender bashing, sexual orientation bashing, and verbal abuse will be permitted. :twisted:


I am so there! Can someone PM directions to the party please?


----------



## EPEK

Here are the directions:
1. Come
2. Eat a lot of great food
3. Have a ton of fun
4. Top every story you hear
5. Enter the 'Take the dollar bill off of the buffalo' contest
6. Find someone who will put the dollar bill on the buffalo
7. Make fun of my Arabs
8 Bring pain killers of some sort (Basketball purposes)
9. Bring a tuned bow that is extremely accurate out to 110 yards
10. Bring every family member you can account for
11. Groom
12. Brush up on your jokes
13. Brush up on your pool shots
14. Make sure that you have riding attire (I will saddle up mine for anyone that wants to fight a couple of head stron arabs)
15. Make sure that all who will be entering the fight night contest that you can make weight
16. Log on to http://www.hownottomakefunofmidgets.com
17. Make sure that you are all up to date on Wildlife regulations
18. Don't eat lunch for up to three days prior (save some room for critter meat)
19. Be prepared to eat some really well prepared dutch oven deserts
20. Don't schedual ANYTHING durring this same time
21. BYOB (Bring your own Bag... luggabaloo bags)
22. Re read the entire poop thread


----------



## elk22hunter

EPEK said:


> Here are the directions:
> 1. Come
> 2. Eat a lot of great food
> 3. Have a ton of fun
> 4. Top every story you hear
> 5. Enter the 'Take the dollar bill off of the buffalo' contest
> 6. Find someone who will put the dollar bill on the buffalo
> 7. Make fun of my Arabs
> 8 Bring pain killers of some sort (Basketball purposes)
> 9. Bring a tuned bow that is extremely accurate out to 110 yards
> 10. Bring every family member you can account for
> 11. Groom
> 12. Brush up on your jokes
> 13. Brush up on your pool shots
> 14. Make sure that you have riding attire (I will saddle up mine for anyone that wants to fight a couple of head stron arabs)
> 15. Make sure that all who will be entering the fight night contest that you can make weight
> 16. Log on to http://www.hownottomakefunofmidgets.com
> 17. Make sure that you are all up to date on Wildlife regulations
> 18. Don't eat lunch for up to three days prior (save some room for critter meat)
> 19. Be prepared to eat some really well prepared dutch oven deserts
> 20. Don't schedual ANYTHING durring this same time
> 21. BYOB (Bring your own Bag... luggabaloo bags)
> 22. Re read the entire poop thread


Those are awesome ideas. I love the 22 items thing.........that can only be good luck!


----------



## idiot with a bow

Send your PM's quick like if you haven't already.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I got the directions that IWAB pm'd me.Me and my daughter are planning on coming.I am looking forward to meeting eveybody.Any clue as to how many people are going to be there so I can be sure to bring a big enough side.


----------



## BRL1

Sounds like it is going to be quite the party. Have fun. Somebody post up some pictures.

I was going to bring the wife and grandkids but she decided it is too late in the day for the grandkids.

If I could find someone to share the ride I still might crash the party.


----------



## elk22hunter

BRL1 said:


> Sounds like it is going to be quite the party. Have fun. Somebody post up some pictures.
> 
> I was going to bring the wife and grandkids but she decided it is too late in the day for the grandkids.
> 
> If I could find someone to share the ride I still might crash the party.


5:00 is too late?

Tex and others are coming from up your way.

Everybody be sure to bring your bows, gym shoes, a salad type thing or dessert and your appetites!


----------



## BRL1

elk22hunter said:


> BRL1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it is going to be quite the party. Have fun. Somebody post up some pictures.
> 
> I was going to bring the wife and grandkids but she decided it is too late in the day for the grandkids.
> 
> If I could find someone to share the ride I still might crash the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 5:00 is too late?
> 
> Tex and others are coming from up your way.
> 
> Everybody be sure to bring your bows, gym shoes, a salad type thing or dessert and your appetites!
Click to expand...

She thinks it is. She is afraid it will get too cold for the grandkids.


----------



## NHS

My wife and I just saw your wife leaving Costco Scott. Was that huge pallet of stuff she bought for the big bash tomorrow? How was the Pizza? :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter

We have a house that the women folk and grandkids can go into. 

Times are tight for a concrete man and am close to losing everything that I own but until they take it from me, I will let people go in the house and I will make sure that the heating bill is paid. They will be fine if they would change their mind.


----------



## elk22hunter

NHS said:


> My wife and I just saw your wife leaving Costco Scott. Was that huge pallet of stuff she bought for the big bash tomorrow? How was the Pizza? :mrgreen:


I can't eat pizza because I am on the man fest meat only diet.  You can't expect me to look this good by eating Pizza! :mrgreen:

The only thing that she had on her pallet for tomorrow was the plastic ware and the paper plates. I need to talk to Idiot to find out how many critters to get thawing.

The best thing to go with steak...............is MORE steak!


----------



## elk22hunter

Only 8 more hours!


----------



## idiot with a bow

Might want to thaw a little extra. Just got a few more PM's and almost all my family is coming.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I've got bwhntr and his whole fam coming, and Mojo1 will be in tow. So with my wife and kid that makes 8 coming from up north so far. epeks whole tribe plus 22's whole tribe, plus northslope and his vermin, we should have quite a little party.

........I better thaw more wild fowl. How's Turkey fritters, Chukar boobs, and pheasant morsels sound?


----------



## Nor-tah

sounds awesome!!! I cant wait.


----------



## NoShot

TEX-O-BOB said:


> ........I better thaw more wild fowl. How's Turkey fritters, *Chukar boobs*, and pheasant morsels sound?


It's been many a year since I had Chukar boob. :mrgreen:
See ya'all in about 2 hours.


----------



## jahan

Looking forward to this. Idoit I am bringing my pumps for basketball so you better bring your A game. :wink: :lol: Now lets hope I can find it.  Also it is going to be weird not knowing many of your real names, so when I knock on the door do I ask for elkhunter22? :mrgreen: BTW my name is Jeremy.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I'm a bad man.


----------



## jahan

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'm a bad man.


Yes you are! 

It was sure nice to meet you all. I will have to say that Idiot is even a bigger pimp in real life. :wink: :lol: Also I didn't feel too short after meeting a few of the guys, hahaha. I also found out I currently live in the exact same house that elkhunter22 lived in right after he got married, this is a small world. Elk22 thanks for being a great host and putting up with us, we need to do that again, it was fun. Next time we need to get some of the FB's there, maybe we will have to lie to them and tell them booze or hookers will be there. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mojo1

The BBQ was a great time, the food was excellent! All you guys who didn't come missed a good time. I meet several guys I hadn't met before; there were some pretty interesting conversations going on.

A big thanks to Elkhunter22 and his family for hosting the event.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Good food, good folks, good times. To all who didn't show... *(u)*


----------



## elk22hunter

I had a dern good time! Thanx to NS and Idiot for planning the event. Thanx to all that came. It was nice to put faces to names. I really was hoping to see several others that didn't come. What is up .45, Tree, 10,000', Loke, and on and on and on? Tex and bwhntr forgot to bring their bows. We didn't get a dunk ball game going but that is ok. Most of the forum members couldn't dunk 8 feet. Thanx to Tex for cooking the meat. We had Elk steaks, Elk burger, Antelope steak, Elk Brats, (excellent I might add) Chukar, pheasant, turkey, and Halibut. MMMMM that was tasty. We had dutch oven potatoes by NHS and beans from luv2fsh&hnt. The cakes and pies were great and even the dips, and pasta salads. I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## NHS

Thanks for hosting E22. It was good to put faces to names. We should do it again next spring. For those who didn't show, you missed out on a FEAST!.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

Thanks a million to 22 and his family for hosting the get together.The food was phenomenal and the company was even better.Tex-O-BOB you are definately a grillmaster.I have to say this was the first time I ate antelope that was delicious.It was nice to meet everybody and will be looking forward to doing it again. Also a special thanks to you 22 for setting that little bow up so my little one could shoot.


----------



## Huge29

Sounds great, sorry I had to miss, company holiday party....


----------



## .45

elk22hunter said:


> What is up .45, Tree, 10,000', Loke, and on and on and on?


I wasn't exactly sure I could make it at 5::00.. :|

I had a journey to make yesterday, with the brother. I had hoped to stop on our way back, thinking it would be around 5:00. It ended up to be about 2:30 and I looked around for your house with the brief directions that epek had posted for about 3 seconds. I was going to plead my case why I couldn't be there with you guys, elk22. 

Sorry bro, I couldn't find your house, all I found was some signs that said _'SENIOR LIVING'_, then, I knew I was close... 

Congrats to the party planners and the host, sounds like a good time. 

Any left-overs? *\-\*


----------



## elkfromabove

elk22hunter said:


> I had a dern good time! Thanx to NS and Idiot for planning the event. Thanx to all that came. It was nice to put faces to names. I really was hoping to see several others that didn't come. What is up .45, Tree, 10,000', Loke,* and on and on and on?*Tex and bwhntr forgot to bring their bows. We didn't get a dunk ball game going but that is ok. Most of the forum members couldn't dunk 8 feet. Thanx to Tex for cooking the meat. We had Elk steaks, Elk burger, Antelope steak, Elk Brats, (excellent I might add) Chukar, pheasant, turkey, and Halibut. MMMMM that was tasty. We had dutch oven potatoes by NHS and beans from luv2fsh&hnt. The cakes and pies were great and even the dips, and pasta salads. I love it when a plan comes together!


I'll take it that the *on's* were meant for me, even if they weren't. Actually, we would loved to have been there, but with the trips up to the RAC's, we just couldn't afford (money, time) another one. With your glowing reports, we now have much more incentive to get to the next one, and we can plan on it further ahead of time. In addition, we'd like you to try some of our cow moose steaks and salmon fillets. Keep us posted!!


----------



## north slope

Good food good times, it was nice that there were no big ugly people there (pro, no shot). Us little people were able to carry on with no disturbance, it was like the happy village on willow. I tried to steal the top secret epek broadhead but I got caught, maybe next time. 22 showed us all that seniors can still wrestle and some of his big trophies are man made specials. :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter

north slope said:


> Good food good times, it was nice that there were no big ugly people there (pro, no shot). Us little people were able to carry on with no disturbance, it was like the happy village on willow. I tried to steal the top secret epek broadhead but I got caught, maybe next time. 22 showed us all that seniors can still wrestle *and some of his big trophies are man made specials.* :wink:


Just one of them.....and it is not a trophy but a "piece of art". 

Too funny about the senior community .45. You were close! Too far west though.

Elk from above.............you were EXACTLY who I was meaning with the on and on and on!........plus the others that I couldn't go through the entire list of those we missed.


----------



## NoShot

north slope said:


> Good food good times, it was nice that there were no big ugly people there (pro, no shot). Us little people were able to carry on with no disturbance, it was like the happy village on willow.


Sounds like we missed a great time, but circumstances being what they are. Worst part is living within 5 minutes of 22's house, and not making it. 

We'll shoot for next time.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Is this thread 22 pages yet??


----------



## idiot with a bow

How bout now???


----------



## Nor-tah

idiot with a bow said:


> How bout now???


How about now? haha .45 you should have called. You would have fit right in!! I felt like a GIANT haha jk guys.

Great to meet all of you and share some good food. Those elk steaks were cooked perfect and seasoned great!! The chukar was amazing too... oh and the antelope was even tasty...


----------



## elk22hunter

idiot with a bow said:


> Is this thread 22 pages yet??


It soon will be........................and I can hardly wait!


----------



## Mojo1

Finally we are on page 22. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter

We should actually plan another shindig for the day after February 21st.....................I am trying to think...............what day would that make it?.................could it be?.................yes I believe it would...............that would be.....................*2-22*..................Shall we plan it for 2022?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Elk22 did something special happen on 02/22/2002?


----------



## .45

Nor-tah said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":1ipbwdo2]How bout now???


How about now? *haha .45 you should have called. You would have fit right in!!* I felt like a GIANT haha jk guys.

Great to meet all of you and share some good food. Those elk steaks were cooked perfect and seasoned great!! The chukar was amazing too... oh and the antelope was even tasty...[/quote:1ipbwdo2]

Oh yeah, great !! Me and northslope could have just hung around yelling......._willllloooooowwwwww, willloooowwwww!_ :wink:


----------



## BRL1

Sounds like everyone had a great time. Hope I can make the next one.

Thanks to luv2fsh&hnt for the offer to ride with him. The day just didn't go the way it should have.


----------



## bwhntr

22, Thanks for hosting a great bbq...My wife and family had a great time and the food was amazing!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr said:


> 22, Thanks for hosting a great bbq...My wife and family had a great time and the food was amazing!!!


Yes! And trust me, coming from a man who has a head full of OCD bugaboos about eating food at strange places, the food HAD to be good. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr

Isn't that the truth...you guys have no idea the things that go on in my head!!!  :mrgreen: 


I am glad you guys didn't just have me drop of my wife...Was I really invited?


----------



## suave300

PRO and I were planning on going down together, but as it turned out, both of our wives did not feel good and were having a bad day. I was really bummed out that I couldnt make it. I had tuna sandwiches for dinner instead. :roll: That stunk!!

Lets plan another one and I will make it out for that one for sure!!


----------



## grunt_smacker

Sorry I was unable to make it to the BBQ too.
My wife already had dinner plans with her friends and therfore I was told that I would be occupied for the evening.
I was going to try to run to the party for a few minutes, but was unable to make it.
I still have some jello salad in my fridge  

I will do my best to make it to the next party.


----------



## .45

suave300 said:


> PRO and I were planning on going down together, but as it turned out, both of our wives did not feel good and were having a bad day. That stunk!!


My excuse wasn't even that _lame... _ :roll: :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

.45 said:


> suave300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PRO and I were planning on going down together, but as it turned out, both of our wives did not feel good and were having a bad day. That stunk!!
> 
> 
> 
> My excuse wasn't even that _lame... _ :roll: :roll: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Hey! My excuse is little people freak me out, and I knew there would be more present than at the circus. No way I was going to be around that many ankle biters!


----------



## north slope

proutdoors said:


> If it's on the 15th at noon, I'm out. Make it evening and I'll bring suave300 with me. He's always good for a laugh or two!


It was a good thing we changed the time to 5:00 instead of noon. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

north slope said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's on the 15th at noon, I'm out. Make it evening and I'll bring suave300 with me. He's always good for a laugh or two!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good thing we changed the time to 5:00 instead of noon. :roll:
Click to expand...

I was just flexing my POWER! :twisted:


----------



## north slope

proutdoors said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's on the 15th at noon, I'm out. Make it evening and I'll bring suave300 with me. He's always good for a laugh or two!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good thing we changed the time to 5:00 instead of noon. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just flexing my POWER! :twisted:
Click to expand...

It seems that your "power" has gone limp. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors

Strong enough to get it changed to 5:00 PM. -()/>-


----------

